# Look For Plumbing Advice/Assistance



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey there, I recently bought a 120 gal tank, with a closed loop system. We are going to leave it as a "room divider", lengthwise from the wall. The rear with the plumbing will be exposed. I would like some advice or even assistance in re-plumbing so that the plumbing is less obtrusive. most of the plumbing is done with spaflex, which I don't mind replacing, if I can find more, easily. The bulkhead on the right (in the picture) I plan on cutting (and plugging) to use as an emergency drain, yes herbie with a ball valve. The closed loop system is run by a reeflo dart, should I just run 1 down & cut the 2 returns and use just one on one end ? I am also planning on using a WP40, on the opposite side ?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Why change the plumbing when you can build a box around it, hiding he plumbing cometely.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey there Master, the reason is that I want that side to serve as display also.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's going to be tough. You may be better off selling that tank and getting another that you can drill/cut for your overflow/bulkheads on the ends. Even if you can redo the plumbing, you are still going to have the eyesore of the holes and such from both sides. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

